

3 Tenets for Implementing a REST API - anm8tr
http://www.notmessenger.com/rest/3-tenets-for-implementing-a-rest-api/

======
timrobinson
> _But just like I don’t use custom HTTP headers because of concern that
> proxies may strip them off_

Is this an actual problem? HTTP headers are normally significant in REST APIs
(well, in HTTP generally), so it seems unreasonable that a proxy would alter
them.

